# "The Yankee" One of the Oldest Steam Engine in U.S.



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The Yankee is one of three surviving steam locomotives, that were used in the mining industry. The Michigan Iron Industry Museum, in Negaunee, Michigan, has received a grant of $120,000, to restore the Yankee. Here is a photo of the loco, in it's present state.








The locomotive was manufactured by Alexander Chaplin & Co., of Glasgow, Scotland, between 1862-1868. It revolutionized the moving of iron ore, which had been previously been done by hand and animal power. Attached is an article from the Detroit News, which explains the history and added photos. I never knew about the Yankee, but found the article interesting reading.

https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...-150-year-old-steam-locomotive-563146171.html


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It always does my heart good to see old machines restored. I wonder if they'll ever run The Yankee after it's fixed up? Would be wasteful to restore it to running condition and then not run it!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> It always does my heart good to see old machines restored. I wonder if they'll ever run The Yankee after it's fixed up? Would be wasteful to restore it to running condition and then not run it!


It will be getting cosmetically restored for indoor display. An operational restoration would likely involve removing most of the material that makes it a historic locomotive


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

It is not the oldest steam engine in the U.S. That honor goes to the John Bull, built in 1831 and currently resides in the Smithsonian in D.C. As noted in the attachment, it was actually restored to service for its 150th anniversary in 1981. From Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bull_(locomotive)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ebtnut said:


> It is not the oldest steam engine in the U.S. That honor goes to the John Bull, built in 1831 and currently resides in the Smithsonian in D.C. As noted in the attachment, it was actually restored to service for its 150th anniversary in 1981. From Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bull_(locomotive)


And operated where........New Jersey. :smilie_daumenpos:

For 120,000 bucks it should be running! Look at it there is not much to it....120,000 bucks! :dunno:
Heck Give it to DonF, for a thousand or so he would have that looking like new.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> For 120,000 bucks it should be running! Look at it there is not much to it....120,000 bucks! :dunno:


120K is absolutely nothing for a locomotive restoration.

Although this is a small engine, steam locomotive restorations to full operation can often costs several hundred to millions of dollars depending on the size and complexity of the engine.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Title correction is in order.....the article said the steam engine is *ONE* of the oldest in the world....


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If it's just getting a cosmetic "restoration", I'll paint the dang thing for $120,000! :laugh:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> If it's just getting a cosmetic "restoration", I'll paint the dang thing for $120,000! :laugh:


I suspect that although it was a very simple locomotive when complete, there are numerous small parts that are missing that will involve researching to figure out what the lost pieces looked like. Then casting and/or machining replacements will be needed and that definitely can add up quickly. That's not to mention rigging costs if lifted by crane (four times), transportation to and from the restoration site, etc.

Good cosmetic restorations involve a lot more than a simple paint job. The PRR 4-4-2 #460 at the RR Museum of PA is a good example of that. If you look at any of their posts about the restoration process for that locomotive, you'll see things that are generally done when restoring one to operation (although they didn't take it that far). As it sits on display, it looks complete and ready for service.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cv_acr said:


> 120K is absolutely nothing for a locomotive restoration.
> 
> Although this is a small engine, steam locomotive restorations to full operation can often costs several hundred to millions of dollars depending on the size and complexity of the engine.


That is why I said for that much money it should be running.

If the 120 grand is just for cosmetics they are getting hosed.
We are not looking at a Big Boy restoration.:smokin:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well Jake, they sure did a beautiful job on 460!!

I agree with Big Ed...The Yankee is a tiny loco compared to 460, and there's no tender to rebuild. I may be all wet, but $120,000 should be enough to make Yankee look equally good. JMHO.


----------

